# Bloodlines



## elisabeth

I would like to start researching different bloodlines and need some guidance.

I want a working dog, a dog that will do what it was created to do. I do not care about "looks" as I want a dog with good structure (ability to work), temperament, drives, health and soundness.

I plan on doing agility, SAR as well as doing some field trials.

I just need a starting point as I know all about the different lines in the German Shepherd breed but am totally clueless about Golden Retrievers. I am here to learn!


----------



## Jim Cahill

if your looking for fieldtrial dogs, start with a good kennel.
here a small list to start with 
Topbrass Golden Retrievers
Ambertrail's Golden Retrievers
Adirondac Golden Retriever
Emberain Golden retrievers 
Firemark Retrievers
Rock Erin Retrievers


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I would also very seriously consider getting in touch with Gaylans and picking their brains. They are EXTREMELY knowledgeable. 

http://www.gaylans.com/


----------



## elisabeth

Bogey's Mom said:


> I would also very seriously consider getting in touch with Gaylans and picking their brains. They are EXTREMELY knowledgeable.
> 
> http://www.gaylans.com/


Thank you.

I have actually been to their site before and have been researching some of their pedigrees.


----------



## elisabeth

Jim Cahill said:


> if your looking for fieldtrial dogs, start with a good kennel.
> here a small list to start with
> Topbrass Golden Retrievers
> Ambertrail's Golden Retrievers
> Adirondac Golden Retriever
> Emberain Golden retrievers
> Firemark Retrievers
> Rock Erin Retrievers


Thank you for the list. I will definitely look into these kennels.


----------



## rappwizard

Can you click on the link to this thread in the GRF? I am familiar with two of Reese's siblings--one is a Search and Rescue golden--he went to Katrina--also Haiti. One sibling I have seen in the obedience ring--the Search and Rescue golden was one a featured golden in "Meet The Breeds" last year--both also have hunting titles. Hope this helps!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=77009


----------



## elisabeth

Thank you very much.

I will definitely look into this.


----------



## sterregold

Another good step if you are interested in field trials would be to attend one in the area. Trial season in Ontario just started last weekend. Here are some upcoming tests. 
http://www.nrcc-canada.com/field-trials/2010-ft-sched.html
You might also want to check out a hunt test to compare what is asked of the dogs. There are also a few more Goldens running hunt tests, so you would get to see more dogs from a variety of bloodlines. http://www.nrcc-canada.com/hunt-tests/2010-ht-sched.html

If you are really interested in running trials you will want to get a pup from someone who is actively and successfully participating in field trials. In this area Medie Robinson has some nice running Goldens, based on Topbrass lines. Her foundation girl, Silk http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=83000, won the Open at the GRCA National in Rhode Island in 2008. Silk's daughter Dottie http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=207556 is a QAA MH, and will likely be having a litter in the next year--pups from her first litter are doing very well. She doesn't have an active website, but if you want her contact info I can give it to you.


----------



## elisabeth

I appreciate the links. Thank you.

I am actually going to try and make it to the event in Orangeville at the York Retriever club in June. I am not sure if I will though as I have a trial that weekend with my youngest at the Poodle Farm (Rally-O).

We train (SchH) in Orangeville so I know the area well which is why I choose to try and attend this event.

I see there is one in September in Hamilton, ON as well which is closer to me (about 40 minutes) so if all else fails, I will try to get to this one. It's so hard because we train on the weekends so trying to do both is difficult.. lol.

Now just a question, can you describe the Topbrass lines? What are some of the characteristics of this line? I tried her website via the link you provided but it does not work.

I would love to have her contact information to discuss her lines and dogs. You can PM them to me as to keep her infromation private. 

Thank you for your help. When it comes to this breed I am a total "newbie", ask me about genetics, lines, structure, drives, etc.. in the GSD world and I am all over it, with the GR's... I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Loisiana

Are you aware of the differences between field trials and hunt tests? Although they are both based on testing a dog's ability to retrieve birds, they are two totally different kinds of tests. Field trials are much more demanding than hunt tests. Many many goldens compete in hunt tests, much fewer in field trials, and even fewer that are actually successful in those hunt tests.


----------



## elisabeth

Loisiana said:


> Are you aware of the differences between field trials and hunt tests? Although they are both based on testing a dog's ability to retrieve birds, they are two totally different kinds of tests. Field trials are much more demanding than hunt tests. Many many goldens compete in hunt tests, much fewer in field trials, and even fewer that are actually successful in those hunt tests.


Hi Loisiana, 

Yes, I am aware of the differences between Field Trials and Hunt Test.

I am a glutton for punishment when it comes to training so I understand the difficulty in the tasks ahead of me. I currently train in Schutzhund, agility and obedience, with SchH being our main focus so I am well aware of the time, patience and skills required to perform with a canine.

I perfer the Field Trials over the Hunt Tests due largely to the skills sets that both handler and dog must posess, which is why I am researching bloodlines at the moment before even considering which breeder to go with. I am not 100% sure that a Golden is right for me, never having any other breed than the GSD, which is why I am here learning all that I can.


----------



## Loisiana

http://www.topbrass-retrievers.com/index.htm

k9data.com is an excellent resource for looking at pedigrees. FC and AFC are the champion field titles. ** or *** behind the name also signify some success.I think gaylans is a great breeder for hunt tests, agility, and obedience, but not one I would go to for a field trial dog.


----------



## elisabeth

Thanks for the link. I will head over there now to check it out.

I think my main focus would be Field Trials. I am not limiting my training to this one particular area because personally I believe a well bred working dog can be versitle, maybe this is incorrect to assume with a Golden? Who knows? 

I do plan on adding another GSD to my home (specifically for SchH) in the next year or two so a Golden will not be coming into my life for some time (3-4 years) but I like to research and plan and I am sure that most of the breeders whom I will be interested in will want me to communicate with them and then there's the issue of a wait list.

I have plenty of time to research and learn. I would never jump into something like this that's for sure.

Thanks for the link. Sorry I got off topic there.


----------



## IowaGold

elisabeth said:


> Now just a question, can you describe the Topbrass lines? What are some of the characteristics of this line? I tried her website via the link you provided but it does not work.


http://www.topbrass-retrievers.com/indexmay10.htm

I have 2 Topbrass bitches. #1 is very strictly field bred, she is very intense with tons of drive. #2 is technically 1/4 fluffy (although the last actual CH is a great grandpa). She has pretty decent drive but is way more laid back. Both of my girls are put together pretty well. #1's head leaves a bit to be desired, but it's not horrible. #2 is very pretty.

Topbrass does do breedings that could be field trial quality, but a lot are more geared towards hunt tests and other performance activities. They even do some 1/2 field/1/2 conformation breedings.


----------



## Loisiana

sorry, that was supposed to be two different links, but I can't space them out using the connection at work for some reason. 

ETA: Okay, fixed them from home


----------



## Loisiana

If you want to do field trials, I think you would need to select your dog based on that and make training for that your priority, and to be completely honest although I certainly think you can still compete in other areas, it will be difficult to reach the tops levels in them. Golden Retrievers are certainly very versatile and can compete in any area you want them to. It's just that field trials are very demanding and require very specific, intense training. To give you an idea, only two people in the country have ever put a field champion and obedience champion (otch) on the same dog.


----------



## elisabeth

I would perfer to concentrate on Field Trials with the Golden to be perfectly honest. Something different that I am use too, get out there and experience a new set of training skills and a new atomosphere with a different type of dog.

I am doing the obedience and agility thing (and SchH of course) so having a dog that I can do something totally different with is very intriguing to me.

I am very concentrated on SchH and that is my main focus with my training right now but would like to atleast try to train in a different avenue with a different "type" of dog, which brings me to the Golden and Field Trials.

By the time I do bring a GR home (if I do) I will be advnaced in my training with Stark and hopefully already have a few titles on him by that point (3-4 years), so that I can slow his progression down and ready to retire him from the sport and start something new with another dog, while still dabbling in things with Stark.

I will more than likely be down to 2 dogs by then (Beau is 13 and as much as I hate to admitt it, she won't be around forever - not my choice  ) so I can concentrate on training two dogs in different avenues, SchH and Field Trials.


----------



## diana_D

I would strongly recommend Siatham kennel from UK, breeder Mrs Anne Falconer, also a member here. Her dogs are very successful in field trials.


----------



## annef

Thank you for the recommendation. We do have a field trial bred line here but it was my parents Standerwick dogs that were the field trial champions and winners. I have a show bred dog in South Africa who has started trialling this season. The UK field trial bred lines are very different to the show lines in looks. Annef


----------



## elisabeth

Thank you for the recommendation and thank you Anne for replying.

I will start by saying that the looks of a dog are not of a major concern to me. When looking for a dog, I look at the abilities to work, what it was bred for and the characteristics of the breed in general to see if it would fit my lifestyle and personality. The GR interests me and the few that I have met only made my interest grow more.

I also noticed that the GR get a long with most GSD as they are very tolerant of the demanding ways of the GSD. I will always have two GSD in my life (if not more) so having a dog that will do well with such a demanding breed is ideal.

I need a dog that will keep up with my Shepherds and also be tolerant of "their ways" (herding, extremely rough while playing, nipping, etc..). I want a high drive dog, a dog who has a sturdy structure, a dog that has a desire to work and please, and it would be nice to have a dog that likes to engage with others. My Shepherds are very aloof, they do love "their people" but tend to careless about strangers (will sit there and wait to move on), I like the fact that a GR is more enthusiastic about people in general.

I also need a dog that will do well in all types of weather as I live in Canada (Ontario) and we have harsh winters and hot summers.

One thing that worries me is the fact that the few GR that I know, all suffer from hot spots in the spring and summer. They love to be in the water (which is great because so do my GSD and we spend A LOT of time at the lake/rivers around here) and I heard that this increases the chances of them. I don't want a dog prone to hot spots or any other on-going health issues. Of couse if it does happen I will take care of it, but it would be nice not to have a dog with an on-going health problem like this.

Anne, do you have a website?


----------



## annef

I would say that a working bred golden could well be suitable but be warned that many of the UK bred working dogs are quite sensitive dogs compared to the Labrador retriever and seem to come on slower. I live in the same village as one of top FT judges and if you do eventually decide to go down the UK route I would ask him for his advice about which puppy to buy. I have a page on Champdogs which shows a picture of Chutney our working bred girl. Please feel free to email me if I can be of any further help.
[email protected]

Annef


----------



## sterregold

annef said:


> I would say that a working bred golden could well be suitable but be warned that many of the UK bred working dogs are quite sensitive dogs compared to the Labrador retriever and seem to come on slower. I live in the same village as one of top FT judges and if you do eventually decide to go down the UK route I would ask him for his advice about which puppy to buy. I have a page on Champdogs which shows a picture of Chutney our working bred girl. Please feel free to email me if I can be of any further help.
> [email protected]
> 
> Annef


Anne is dead on here--North American field trial breeders have been selecting for different working traits than UK field trial breeders have as our tests and their demands are quite different. There have been some significant imports of UK field trial bred dogs over the years, but those most recently have not translated to success in the field trial game specifically (although they have done very well in hunt tests.) Just comes down to the difference in goals and training methods, and the temperaments and traits selected for as a result on either side of the pond.


----------



## AllShookUp

Hi. Here is Jackie Mertens information with Topbrass Kennel. She has lines that are performance and all purpose. I have had two of her bloodlines (current boy is 13+ & my first was 14yr). I am on her waiting list for one of her two current breedings due to be here in early July. It would be a good thing to talk with her if you are interested in performance and field as one of the two lines are showing just that. As I do not show or do hunts or agility as I do not have time. We are active with our dog in many ways. Both were not hyper or high strung and beautiful. Both my boys were quality and extremely healthy. Here is her link as I had trouble finiding it myself. I'm sure she would be happy to discuss pedigrees with you. 


http://www.topbrass-retrievers.com/


----------



## Limerick Main

We just picked up our pup, Limerick, from Adirondac Golden Retrievers. Carol is a wonderful field golden breeder, very knowledgeable and very good at matching dogs to owners. I know that she has pups right now, I don't know if any are available.


----------

